# DUST!!!!!!! WHAT TO DO!?!?!? (resolved)



## Tabor Warren Photography (Nov 15, 2012)

I am doing my best to keep my cool. I have dust in the viewfinder, at least I think that is where the beast lay. I didn't notice it until I was wiping down my camera with a lens cloth and decided to wipe the dust off of the viewfinder glass. Now everytime I look into the viewfinder I can see two spots, one; a j-looking object next to the center focus point, and two; a spot just a bit lower and to the right. The dust doesn't seem to affect the pictures what-so-ever, but I am super OCD about these things and besides that, the specks are simply annoying. I have three shoots in the next four days so I would LOVE it if you all had some advice. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you.

-Tabor

It is on/in my 5DII with a 17-40L that has a filter, (if that makes any difference). Also, I've been shooting all day and this has not come up until the moment I wiped off the viewfinder... :'(


----------



## Ryan_W (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: DUST!!!!!!! WHAT TO DO!?!?!?*

First thing to do is take a deep breath. Then find a camera store that will clean it for you. Locally in Chicago we have Calumet. I think it's $35. I get my bodies cleaned every few months no matter what.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: DUST!!!!!!! WHAT TO DO!?!?!?*

If it's 'inside' the VF and the specs look 'sharp', most likely the dust is on the focus screen. If will not affect the images at all. If if bothers you, take off the lens and use a rocket blower pointed up toward the pentaprism (with the mirror down, i.e. do not activate manual sensor cleaning).


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: DUST!!!!!!! WHAT TO DO!?!?!?*

Thank you Ryan,

I had actually yet to take a deep breath. Very relaxing. I am in Stillwater, OK but two of my shoots are in Tulsa this weekend so I'll take it in then. Good call on the consistant cleanings!

Neuro,

I have not yet bought a rocket blower, as Ryan mentioned, I assumed I would just get mine cleaned from time to time. Now is the time to invest a little in the rocket. (by the way, I saw some of your pics on flickr, great work!)

-Tabor


----------



## Ryan_W (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: DUST!!!!!!! WHAT TO DO!?!?!?*



Tabor Warren Photography said:


> Thank you Ryan,
> 
> I had actually yet to take a deep breath. Very relaxing. I am in Stillwater, OK but two of my shoots are in Tulsa this weekend so I'll take it in then. Good call on the consistant cleanings!
> 
> ...



Right before NATO hit Chicago I had what looked like a spaghetti noodle (it was an eyelash) inside my body that put me through a few extra hours of grief in post processing.

Neuro is spot on. I carry a little puffer everywhere just in case. But it can be hard to see the specs on your back screen. Also, I'm just so, so lazy. I don't trust myself to not blow dust onto my sensor and would rather just leave it up to someone else.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: DUST!!!!!!! WHAT TO DO!?!?!?*



Ryan_W said:


> Tabor Warren Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Ryan,
> ...



I have had the same reservations with the rocket, but I think I'll learn from this one. I'll get it cleaned for this weekend, but I'll go ahead and purchase the pretty puffer.


----------



## Shawn L (Nov 15, 2012)

Not sure if this will actually help prevent blowing dust into your camera or not, but that's the intent of the attached Hepa filter :

http://www.adorama.com/CPKHJDB.html

Shawn L.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 15, 2012)

There are several good write-ups on the web about sensor cleaning and many systems, kits and tools for sale. I'm sure everyone on this forum have done their part to keep those folks in business. In general I think sensor cleaning is a personal thing where some want to handle it themselves and others are more comfortable having it done for them. Either way, it's unavoidable eventually.

Another note: If you go to camera shows where Canon has a booth, they will usually inspect and clean your camera for free. Some shows have it, some don't. Depends on the size and sponsors of the show I guess.

IMO, sensor cleaning is simply part of owning a DSLR camera. If the user isn't comfortable touching their sensor, fine. But they should be comfortable using a blower because that may save them on location to fix a bad speck problem when other cleaning options aren't possible. The sensor is more durable than you think. It's covered by a transparent shield.

I think the info on lensrentals.com is great for learning more about this. It's pretty interesting. If their methods work on cameras that receive more abuse than personal devices, it will probably work for anyone. Here are links to that and also to another comparison of the various methods and systems available as well. I think they should offer a sensor cleaning service. They should be good enough at it after performing 100's (if not 1000's) of cleanings.

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/05/the-lensrentals-lens-cleaning-methods
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2010/04/how-to-clean-a-camera-sensor
http://www.cleaningdigitalcameras.com/methods.html

Also, notice that taking your DSLR to the gas station and using the air hose there for blowing out your DSLR isn't listed as a method. Why? Well, as tempted as I'm sure you are to blow a 120+ PSI blast of oil+water misting air deep into your camera where it will contaminate everything and likely destroy all the mechanisms like a nasty hurricane, it's just not a good idea. And believe me, when you've worked a hour to get rid of one stubborn spot on the sensor and it just refuses to go away, this sounds a lot better than you'd think! (And don't go licking the sensor either!)


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 15, 2012)

Shawn L said:


> Not sure if this will actually help prevent blowing dust into your camera or not, but that's the intent of the attached Hepa filter :
> 
> http://www.adorama.com/CPKHJDB.html
> 
> Shawn L.



You could use this to blow out your nose too since it is free of allergens! Plenty of stuff I'd like to dislodge from up there! ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2012)

The dust won't appear on your images, its just something that has happened on film and digital SLR's since they came out. You can get it cleaned, but it will be back sooner or later. Oklahoma does get a bit of dust in the air occasionally - OK


----------

